# Yellow Betta's



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Are yellow Betta's hard to find? I've seen some yellow ones on aquabid but those are way out of my league in terms of pricing. Are yellows a common color?

The only reason I ask is simply, my 7gal tank I'd like to split in two so that one side will go to Bloo (my CT) and the other side to a yellow one that I'd name Cheese. "Bloo + Cheese" just as my comical side and noting humor of a fabulous cartoon known as "Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends". I know its silly to do this, but I think it would be fun to set up as such!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

They had a gorgeous yellow pineapple veiltail at petco the other day...I was so bummed I had nowhere to put him or I would have bought him right then and there.:lol::-?

I am not sure if they are rare or not though...My delta fin betta is yellow with a blue shimmer.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

We get them around here quite often sadly they are usually not in great health for some reason not that long ago at petco we had a pinapple CT we also had a poor delta tail that we named Igor cause he had a tumor and bad finrot I alsmost brought him home bought he had died =( There is a delta tail that kinda looks like a VT at a local fish store here that is kind of cute usually the ones I find are not great quality My VT Sunny I though was a beautiful yellow VT when I bought him but between the stress and the meathline blue petsmarts puts in the water it turned out he was mostly orange.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I guess it just depends on where you're located, but yellows are one of those colours that are common but hard to find. I love them though! I have Lemon, who is a yellow VT boy. He's very pretty


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I got dibs on a little yellow female VT at the biology lab - I'll be getting her at the end of the summer!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Lately I have seen 1 or 2 yellows at local pet shops. I got my yellow boy (also named Sunny)  from Walmart as a "rescue" attempt. I know, don't yell at me.... but there were dead bettas with fungus growing on them in the tubs next to him, and I had to get him out of there! He was my all time favorite betta EVER, but he had tremors/seizures and he only lived for 5 months  ....


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> Lately I have seen 1 or 2 yellows at local pet shops. I got my yellow boy (also named Sunny)  from Walmart as a "rescue" attempt. I know, don't yell at me.... but there were dead bettas with fungus growing on them in the tubs next to him, and I had to get him out of there! He was my all time favorite betta EVER, but he had tremors/seizures and he only lived for 5 months  ....


Aww that's sad to hear. I just got my first Walmart-sold Betta but he seems to be healthy. He's still a baby.. less than an inch long. There's only one worker at my walmart that changes their water daily, but those tiny cups fill fast with poo and when she's not working.. yeah... bleh! They didn't have any yellows there, but they had an orange. I don't have room for one now anyway. We have a couple shops down-town but they only had blue ones or multi-colored so I'll be checking periodically for a yellow one. I trust the shops downtown more since all the fish are always taken care of. Pet Smart.. I only like their sales on equips.. their fish being stuck in that blue water just doesn't look right. They must have started that recently cuz when I bought Sazzer in January, none of the fish there were in blue water.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, what is up with the blue water? Makes it so hard to see the coloring of the fish too.


----------



## JenMarie10 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have two yellow bettas. One VT and the other a CT. I see yellow's around here all the time. My petco has about one or two in about every new shipment. I love the yellows.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I don't think they are hard to find. I had a yellow girl awhile back, and I've seen a few here and there at pet stores.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a yellow girl that I got from 1fish2fish.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i had a yellow. my Veiltail, Gackt, was a yellow pineapple. in the right light, he was lemony yellow, and he had the prettiest sky blue irredescent scales on his face, and pink 'cheeks'. then, my first and only time to petco, i saw the most BEAUTIFUL DTHMPK ever. he was lemon meringue yellow, with sky blue dragon scales speckled on his body. <3 i want one just like him one day. <3


----------

